# Network miner coverage tonight (10/13/10)



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

I just saw on the evening news that ABC is preempting whatever they normally run at 9:00 (10 Eastern) for a news special about the Chilean miners. As far as I can tell nobody else is doing it, but I wouldn't put it past them! So you might want to keep a watchful eye, in case your season pass picks up a news special instead of what you're expecting, which would then make it skip the episode when it airs for real later.


----------



## lew (Mar 12, 2002)

Shouldn't be an issue. 20/20 airs at that time. It will just be a "special" edition" with stories about the mine rescue replacing whatever stories were originally going to air.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

According to my Guide Data, it's "The Whole Truth" (which I don't watch). So if I had an SP to Whole Truth, it would record 20/20 and think it was Whole Truth, then next week when this week's Whole Truth aired, it wouldn't record anything.


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

Next on Bravo, "Real Housewives of the Chilean Miners" Watch What Happens!


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Thanks for the heads up, I'll check on it at 9.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

so in other words, 10PM for those of us not in flyover country (sorry!)


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

You realize we point at the sky and laugh at you, right?


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

Lol!


----------



## LynnL999 (Oct 7, 2002)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> According to my Guide Data, it's "The Whole Truth" (which I don't watch). So if I had an SP to Whole Truth, it would record 20/20 and think it was Whole Truth, then next week when this week's Whole Truth aired, it wouldn't record anything.


And this is exactly the case, so if you do watch The Whole Truth, you need to manually set the next episode to record.


----------

